# Überraschung am Gartenteich :)



## Tabor12 (20. März 2014)

Gestern in der Früh hatte ich Besuch .... von einem Päärchen - Foto leider etwas unscharf, heute hab ich zukünftigen Nachwuchs entdeckt.... nett anzusehen aber die Freude hält sich in Grenzen                                  

da hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht mit den Bildern....


----------



## wusi (20. März 2014)

Hallo!

Über so einen Besuch würde ich mich auch eher nicht freuen!



Tabor12 schrieb:


> heute hab ich zukünftigen Nachwuchs entdeckt



Meinst du, dass dir die __ Enten den Laich eingeschleppt haben?

LG


----------



## Tabor12 (20. März 2014)

Nein, das glaube ich nicht, das ist soviel da haben die __ Frösche oder __ Kröten viel Spaß gehabt ihre Frühlingsgefühle auszuleben - den werde ich heute Abend umsiedeln


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2014)

Hi Tabor,

nur weil sich da ein paar Viecherl in deinen Teich ihren sexuell Gelüsten hingegeben haben gleich penetrant gegen Naturschutzgesetze verstoßen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (20. März 2014)

Nein Frank, das mach ich nicht, ich bring den Laich an den Fluss der bei unserem Haus vorbeigeht - da sind durch eine Stauung viele flache Gewässer die jedes Jahr voll von Laich sind - und dort bring ich den Laich hin  Heute Abend in einem Kübel.

Aber wie ist das wenn ich den Laich lasse ???  Ist das schlecht für uns bzw. für den Teich ? Soll ich sie lassen ??????????


----------



## pema (20. März 2014)

Hallo Tabor,
die gute Nachricht: der Laich ist nicht schlecht für euren Teich. Ganz im Gegenteil: Kaulquappen leben von Algen.  Wenn die Kaulquappen sich in kleine __ Frösche gewandelt haben, verlassen sie sowieso den Teich (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es Grasfroschlaich ist) und diese Frösche fressen dann - wenn ihr Glück habt und sie bei euch bleiben - z.b. die __ Schnecken in eurem Garten.
petra


----------



## krallowa (20. März 2014)

Laich ist nie schlecht für den Teich.
Erstens ist es ein Zeichen für gute Wasserqualität, zweitens fressen die Quappen die Algen, falls drittens die Fische nicht vorher das Laich fressen.


----------



## Tabor12 (20. März 2014)

gut, o.k. sie dürfen bleiben, werden nicht abgesiedelt.


----------



## samorai (20. März 2014)

He Tabor!
An Deiner Stelle würde ich stolz sein. Wenn der Teich so gut von anderen Tieren angenommen wird, dann ist das selbst erbaute Biotob doch sehr gelungen.
Mit Teichen kannst Du gut, mit der "Foto- Kunst " hapert es ein wenig.
In absehbarer Zeit gibt es genug Motive und dann kannst Du alles perfektionieren.
In etwa so: 
mfg Ron!


----------



## Kurt (20. März 2014)

Hallo Tabor,
zu den bisher erwähnten Vorteilen kommt noch hinzu, dass die Kaulquappen die fleißigste Putzkolonne zum Reinigen der Steine abgibt.
Mußt nur schauen, dass dich niemand wegen Schwarzarbeiterbeschäftigung drankriegt 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Tabor12 (24. März 2014)

Hallo ihr ! Ja, mit der Fotokunst das ist so eine Sache  wird schon werden ..... ABER .... ich entdecke jetzt immer mehr Laich - kann das auch zuviel werden ?
Habe schon wieder 2 Kugeln oder wie das heißt Laichnester oder wie ??? gefunden .... hmmmm....


Und noch eine Frage - gibt das ein Problem bei der Teichreinigung `? Besser jetzt den Schlamm absaugen als wenn die Kaulquappen schlüpfen  oder verkriechen sich die eh ? Ich kann ja nicht alles jetzt nach den Tierchen richten .... 

LG


----------



## wusi (24. März 2014)

Also wenn du so viel Kaulquappen wie möglich im Teich haben möchtest, dann würde ich den Schlammsauger jetzt anstarten.
Grundsätzlich zu viel werden kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Aber im Großen und Ganzen regelt sich das ohnehin von selbst ein.
Gibt ja auch natürliche Feinde!

LG


----------



## andreas w. (24. März 2014)

Kurt schrieb:


> Hallo Tabor,
> zu den bisher erwähnten Vorteilen kommt noch hinzu, dass die Kaulquappen die fleißigste Putzkolonne zum Reinigen der Steine abgibt.
> Mußt nur schauen, dass dich niemand wegen Schwarzarbeiterbeschäftigung drankriegt
> 
> ...



Grins - Schwarzarbeit von nicht beauftragten Arbeitskräften rofl Eine Schau !!!


----------



## Tabor12 (24. März 2014)

?? Jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr .... wenn ich viele Kaulquappen haben möchte soll ich den Schlammsauger starten ??


----------



## wusi (24. März 2014)

Ja! Bevor sie geschlüpft sind!
Sonst wirst du zwangsläufig welche erwischen!
Aber wie gesagt, bei der Masse die schlüpfen wird, spielt es eigentlich keine Rolle!


----------



## wusi (24. März 2014)

Ja! Bevor sie geschlüpft sind!
Sonst wirst du zwangsläufig welche erwischen!
Aber wie gesagt, bei der Masse die schlüpfen wird, spielt es eigentlich keine Rolle!


----------



## andreas w. (24. März 2014)

Hat alles zwei Seiten: wenn sie drinnen bleiben, putzen sie deinen Teich schön sauber, solange sie __ Quappe sind, wenn sie ausgewachsen sind und heuer abhauen, sehrt ihr euch nächstes Jahr großteils wieder - Fluktuation ausgenommen . 
Ich würd´ sie gewähren lassen, alles (außer dem Menschen ) hat in der Natur seinen Sinn und Zweck. Bei mir bleiben sie auch jedes Jahr im Teich.

In diesem Sinne, Gruß Andreas


----------



## krallowa (25. März 2014)

Froschkonzert an einem schönen warmen Sommerabend mit einem kühlen Getränk, es gibt keine schönere Musik.
Daher, immer Laich lassen und genießen.


----------



## StefanBO (25. März 2014)

Hallo,


Tabor12 schrieb:


> ABER .... ich entdecke jetzt immer mehr Laich - kann das auch zuviel werden ?
> Habe schon wieder 2 Kugeln oder wie das heißt Laichnester oder wie ??? gefunden .... hmmmm....
> 
> 
> ...


nein, das kann nicht "zu viel" werden. Bei Grasfröschen ist es normal, dass die alle an einer Stelle ablaichen. Wenn die Ballen dann aufquellen, ist das eine riesige Fläche. In freier Natur findest du leicht 50, 100 oder manchmal sogar noch mehr (bis über 1000) Laichballen an einer Stelle. Unter 10 ist eher die Kategorie "ärmlich". Siehe "Populationsbiolgie" auf Seite 3 in diesem PDF. Ich habe bisher allerdings auch nur fünf Laichballen, vier davon in einer Quellbecken- bzw. Bachlaufschale. Voriges Jahr hatte ich auch fünf, vier davon in einem 450-Liter-Becken. Wie groß ist dein Teich?

"Teichreinigung" ist immer ein Problem für einen halbwegs eingefahrenen Teich. Wo kommt denn der ganze Schlamm her, und über wie viele Jahre hat sich das angesammelt? Wenn es wirklich mal nötig wird, würde ich ohnehin eher im Herbst etwas Schlamm entfernen.



krallowa schrieb:


> Froschkonzert an einem schönen warmen Sommerabend mit einem kühlen Getränk, es gibt keine schönere Musik.
> Daher, immer Laich lassen und genießen.


Hier geht es um Grasfrösche, die hört man im Sommer üblicherweise gar nicht, und auch jetzt zur Laichzeit bzw. ausnahmsweise mal vereinzelt zwischendurch, schaffen die mit ihren inneren Schallblasen nur ein leichtes Knurren. Ist aber auch ganz lustig


----------



## Tabor12 (25. März 2014)

Ich hoffe es geht um Grasfrösche  Woran soll ich das erkennen ? Allerdings ist das auch der Einzige den ich bisher im Teich schwimmen hab sehen, den Lauser   Sie "schwarzen Kugeln" im Laich verändern sich schon zu länglichen Wesen....

@stefan: Unser Teich wird heuer erst 2 Jahre im Sommer - Wir wollen nur an der Schwimmfläche und an den Schrägen den Schlamm absaugen - der ist nicht dick aber das soll er auch nicht werden ! Ansonsten ist nach dem Schwimmen immer das ganze Wasser trüb voller Schwebstoffe wenn das zuviel wird. 
Darum Reinigung nur an den Schrägen und am Boden - an den Kiesstufen wird nicht gereinigt - ausser Laub entfernt.

LG Irene


----------



## StefanBO (25. März 2014)

Um diese Jahreszeit laichen nur die __ Braunfrösche (Gras-, Moor- und Springfrösche), die Grün- oder Wasserfrösche (unüberhörbar) erst später im Jahr.

Okay, bei einem Schwimmteich sieht das anders aus, wenn man keine Schwebstoffe aufwirbeln möchte. Wie schon gesagt, dem Braunfrosch-Laich sollte die Schlammentfernung nicht schaden, der ist normalerweise nicht am Boden, zumindest nicht im tieferen Bereich, wo man ihn nicht sehen würde. 

Ob bzw. wie stark die Kaulquappen später ein Fluchtverhalten zeigen, hängt wohl auch von der Umgebung ab. In einem kleineren 40cm-Hochteich wohl ohne Fressfeinde liessen sich die Quappies in den letzten Jahren durch gar nichts stören.


----------



## Tabor12 (27. März 2014)

So schauts jetzt aus


----------



## pema (27. März 2014)

Ach Tabor,
...ich bin neidisch.    Wenn dir das hilft bei deinem 'Problem'.
petra


----------



## Tabor12 (27. März 2014)

Hallo Petra - ist doch kein "Problem" mehr - ich bin ja schon geläutert  

LG Irene


----------

